# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  FEIKOI EVENT KC SANKE TAMAURA Periode 2017

## Soegianto

*FEIKOI EVENT KC SANKE TAMAURA Periode 2017*


Setelah Apresiasi yang cukup tinggi dari para sepuh di event acara KC SHIRO OMOSAKO yang kami selanggarakan kami ucapkan banyak terimakasih, maka dari itu kami hendak melaksanakan event kami yang kedua yaitu event KC SANKE TAMAURA periode 2017

*1. WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 10 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai 15 Maret 2018,
*
2. Ikan Yang di Eventkan*

Penyelenggara menyediakan 27 ekor Sanke Tamaura Tosai berkualitas bersertifikat Omosako Koi Farm yang dipilih langsung oleh KOJI TAMAURA.
*3.* _Lelang Dibuka (OB) dengan Harga Rp 5.000.000 / ekor, dengan kelipatan Bid sebesar Rp 100.000._

*4.* Peserta dapat mebesarkan ikan yang didapatkannya dalam melaui lelang ini di fasiltas yang dimiliki penyelenggara dengan penambahan biaya sebesar Rp 2.000.000 / Ekor, selama masa periode event.

*5. Aturan Lelang*
· Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 13 Juni 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI's Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
· Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

*6.* _Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir_
_Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2_

*7. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:*
BCA Cabang Alam Sutera
A/C No. 6044054234
A/N Rayhan Wijaya Soegianto

*8. PENJURIAN*
· Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 20 Maret 2018 - 23.59 Waktu Forum Koi’s atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat 2 minggu setelahnya.
· JURI: Koji Tamaura 

*9.* *HADIAH
Juara akan mendapatkan :*


*Juara 1 : 10% Dari Omset**Juara 2 : 3% Dari Omset**Juara 3 : 2% Dari Omset*




*Fee 5% untuk kois*


*10.* Rules of the game :
Ikan yang tidak ter Bid akan dibesarkan di fasilitas penyelenggara dan akan dijual dengan harga Rp 7.500.000, apabila ikan terjual pada saat event sedang berlangsung maka otomatis ikan yang dibeli dapat ikut dalam penjurian, yang tidak terjual sampai akhir event maka tidak akan bisa ikut dalam penjurian.
                          


dan beberapa contoh certy kami lampirkan

   


ikan dapat langsung dilihat di showoom kami di FEIKOI ALAM SUTERA , Tangerang - selatan , untuk info share location dapat langsung hubungi Mr. Man Men 0822-1166-6613

Happy Bidding  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## david_pupu

Sukses om eventnya

----------


## Soegianto

> Sukses om eventnya


Tks om david

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Soegi...
ada Video nya tidak?

----------


## Mevius

#bid sk1=5000

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Soegi...
> ada Video nya tidak?


Lagi diusahakan pak videonya

----------


## Jul2

#bid sk12=5000

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid sk1=5000


grecep amat om stev hihihihihih kalah start atuh saya

----------


## Mevius

> grecep amat om stev hihihihihih kalah start atuh saya


Denger2 yg bid duluan dapet Ume Food 30kg.  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## Soegianto

Om om video akan di ambil besok per 10 ekor insyaallah sore bisa upload
@ om jul tks
@ om mavius tks
@ om yan2 ini ikan sanke nih

----------


## Soegianto

Ralat ada video ikan / 5 ekor di ember video diambil dibjepang tpi ada mix dg ikan lain 4 atau 5 ekor akan saya tayangkan jadi kalau ada ikan yg di luar ikan ini tidak termasuk di event ini
Terimakasih

----------


## Yancedoang



----------


## Soegianto

Tks bro yan

----------


## Yancedoang

> Tks bro yan


siap komandan

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid sk2 = 5000

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid sk2 = 5000


Om tonoo beliinn sih berbie, berbie ngak punya uit nih,  lg cekak

----------


## HanselHuang

> Om tonoo beliinn sih berbie, berbie ngak punya uit nih,  lg cekak


Beli wedus aj ya

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid sk2 = 5000


Nah ....tks om

----------


## HanselHuang

> Nah ....tks om


Kl  gk di tanya terus sama ko seogi

----------


## Soegianto

> Kl  gk di tanya terus sama ko seogi


Wadom jwb an nya skak mat

----------


## HanselHuang

> Wadom jwb an nya skak mat


Hahaha
Msh sepi nih ko soegi

----------


## Soegianto

> Hahaha
> Msh sepi nih ko soegi


Ya kelamaan yah buka waktu bidnya harusnya 3 hari saja...wkwk atau lagi pada janjian pilih nomer wkwkwk

----------


## HanselHuang

> Ya kelamaan yah buka waktu bidnya harusnya 3 hari saja...wkwk atau lagi pada janjian pilih nomer wkwkwk


Betul" 3 hari pas haahah

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid sk13=5000

----------


## Soegianto

Wew om yan masuk tuh tks bang

----------


## Jul2

#bid sk9=5000

----------


## Soegianto

Tks om jul2

----------


## Amank

Video satuan dong klo ada, bingung milih ikannya klo rame gitu. Hehe

----------


## Soegianto

> Video satuan dong klo ada, bingung milih ikannya klo rame gitu. Hehe


Akan diusahakan

----------


## HanselHuang

> Video satuan dong klo ada, bingung milih ikannya klo rame gitu. Hehe


Main tebakan aj om amank..hahaha

----------


## Amank

Sy ikut pilihannya om hansel ajah klo bgt. Sampai ketemu di menit terakhir. Hahaha

----------


## Grafikakoi

Link auto rekap nya mana yah?

----------


## pieth

> Link auto rekap nya mana yah?


Ada di paling atas setiap page om

----------


## GRiffiN

> Link auto rekap nya mana yah?


Dari desktop version, bukan mobile.

----------


## HanselHuang

> Sy ikut pilihannya om hansel ajah klo bgt. Sampai ketemu di menit terakhir. Hahaha


Wadaww om amank ampun hahhaa

----------


## Zone

#bid sk8=5000

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid sk26=5000

----------


## Yancedoang

*SK 3*


*SK 4*


*SK 5*


*SK 6*


*SK 7
*


*SK 8*


*SK 10*


*SK 11*


*SK 12*


*SK 14*


*SK 15*


*SK 16*


*SK 17*


*SK 19*


*SK 20*


*SK 21*


*SK 24*


*SK 25*


*SK 26*


*SK 27*




video kekurangannya akan segera saya upload setelah dapat kiriman dari kang man men, hatur nuhun & mohon maaf apabila masih ada yg kurang para sepuh :Hail:

----------


## Mevius

Mantap Om Yan

----------


## Soegianto

@ om zone
@ om dady
Thank you

@ om yan nuhun nya

----------


## Yancedoang

Mohon maaf para sepuh karena video diambil dari kamera yang kwalitasnya kurang memadai, jadi terlihat tampak pucat, padahal aslinya lebih baik dari itu, untuk lebih lanjutnya boleh langsung dilihat di feikoi farm alam sutera

----------


## Yancedoang

*KELANJUTAN VIDEO YANG TERPUTUS

SK 1*


*SK 2*


*SK 9*


*SK 13*


*SK 18*


*SK 23*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid sk3=5000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid sk23=5000

----------


## Yancedoang

om fung bid nya presiden kois om S ngak masuk 1 om fung, nanti kita kena somasi bahaya ahahahahaha

----------


## Soegianto

Tks pak slamet .....

----------


## Soegianto

> om fung bid nya presiden kois om S ngak masuk 1 om fung, nanti kita kena somasi bahaya ahahahahaha


Minta tolong om fung ... mungkin  bentar lagi ...masih siap2 buka puasa

----------


## Slametkurniawan

udah masuk koq Pak.
Terima kasih

----------


## simiken

#bid sk23=5000

----------


## Mevius

Mulai rame. 23 banyak yg milih nih.  :Bump2:

----------


## Soegianto

> Mulai rame. 23 banyak yg milih nih.


Berminat 23 ?

----------


## Yancedoang

> udah masuk koq Pak.
> Terima kasih


Siap om S hihihihi

----------


## Mevius

> Berminat 23 ?


Wakakaka. Cukup Suhu. Dpt 1 aja udh amin.

----------


## Asep herdis

Lihat autorekapnya dimana om ?

----------


## Yancedoang

> Lihat autorekapnya dimana om ?


Ayo sikat om asep nanti belanda keburu deket hihihihih

----------


## vienzha

#bid sk13=5100

----------


## bbongso

Om S ....siapa yah???

----------


## Amank

#bid sk13=5200
#bid sk2=5100

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid sk13=5300

----------


## Yancedoang

> Om S ....siapa yah???


om Slamet kurniawan om yg di capture koi-s nya ada tulisan presiden koi's

----------


## jovie

#bid sk27=5000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid sk20 =5000

----------


## Soegianto

@ yang sudah nge bid tks 
Hari ini  final day 
Hayo buat teman2 yg belum ikutan silahkan joint
 :Playball:

----------


## mario

#bid sk3 5000

----------


## mario

# bid sk3 : 5100 sorry tadi salah ketik

----------


## Soegianto

Om mario kayaknya salah format deh hrs ulang

----------


## mario

Halo para suhu dan members koi-s salam kenal ya✌

----------


## mario

#bid sk3=5100

----------


## Soegianto

> Halo para suhu dan members koi-s salam kenal ya✌


Salam kenal om tapi threat perkenalan nya salah hehe gpp disini juga oke lah selamat datang di forum ini

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Om S ....siapa yah???


Saya, om.... hahahahaha
Salam kenal.
Yanyan doyan bercanda aja om.

----------


## herrydragon

#bid sk13=5400

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid sk3=5500

----------


## mario

#bid sk27=5100

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid sk13=6000

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid sk24=5000

----------


## jovie

#bid sk27=5500

----------


## mario

#bid sk18=5000

----------


## Mevius

Om Yance buruan mandi. Udh mo jam 8 nih

----------


## Yancedoang

Masih di lapak saya om steve hihhihih alamat ngak mandi lg aja  :Frusty:

----------


## Soegianto

Supaya meriah  kalau bid mencapai 100 jt  maka akan ada hadiah hiburan utk bid tertinggi dan bid terbanyak masing2 10 kg pakan ume koi food butir 5mm 
Salam koi

----------


## Soegianto

> Masih di lapak saya om steve hihhihih alamat ngak mandi lg aja


Dia darinoagi tidur baru bangun mau jagain bid an

----------


## Yancedoang

> Dia darinoagi tidur baru bangun mau jagain bid an


bahahahahahaha sit mennnn dari siang om bos ah jangan suka pitnah

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid sk13=6000


ngak kuat lawannya sepuh mah ampun inces

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid sk27=5600

----------


## Yancedoang

> Supaya meriah  kalau bid mencapai 100 jt  maka akan ada hadiah hiburan utk bid tertinggi dan bid terbanyak masing2 10 kg pakan ume koi food butir 5mm 
> Salam koi



Wawwwwwwww sekalian promosi ya.? hihihihihihi kabuurrrrrrrrrrr  :Brick:

----------


## Mevius

Buruan cari tissue basah kalo gitu Om Yan. Bentar lagi ada yang mo tikung nih

----------


## jovie

#bis sk27=6000

----------


## jovie

#bid sk27=6000

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid sk27=6000


wah double quote nih om fung tolong dikasih kartu

----------


## Yancedoang

> Buruan cari tissue basah kalo gitu Om Yan. Bentar lagi ada yang mo tikung nih


waduh marques udah siap2 nih, bentar ganti motor dulu pake supra 125

----------


## jovie

> wah double quote nih om fung tolong dikasih kartu


Yg atas gak ke itung tuh..  Masa #bis.. Makanya di ulang daripada gak ke itung..  😆😆

----------


## Yancedoang

> Yg atas gak ke itung tuh..  Masa #bis.. Makanya di ulang daripada gak ke itung..  


bis apa om jov.? om telolet om

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid sk12=5100

----------


## Soegianto

9 menit lagi

----------


## GRiffiN

> wah double quote nih om fung tolong dikasih kartu


Gpp bro.. kalau double pun akan terhitungnya cuma 1x saja.

----------


## Mevius

Test waktu

----------


## Soegianto

4 mnt lagi

----------


## Yancedoang

Duh bikin dek dek ser deh

----------


## Soegianto

2 mnt lagi

----------


## hero

#bid sk13=6100

----------


## Mevius

Mulaiiii. Wakakaka

----------


## Soegianto

> Mulaiiii. Wakakaka


sabar om mudah2 an yah

----------


## Soegianto

selesai terimakasih kepada semua peserta dan kois ...
salam koi

----------


## Jul2

#bid sk25=5000

----------


## Soegianto

untuk pengiriman ikan dan info lain nya bisa via wa 081287771696
tks

----------


## Yancedoang

Om fung closed kah.?

----------


## Jul2

> #bid sk25=5000


Telat ya ??

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid sk25=5000


Om jul bisa wa sy 081287771696 tks

----------


## GRiffiN

> Om fung closed kah.?


Iya om.. close sesuai aturan main, bid terakhir 8.05, close di 8.10.

----------


## jovie

Horeeeee...  Cihuyyy

----------


## Jul2

#bid sk25=7500

----------


## Soegianto

Sk 25 bid oleh jul2 7.5 jt

----------


## herrydragon

#bid sk2=5200

----------


## Asep herdis

Masih lanjut ya ?

----------


## Soegianto

Om herry sdh selesai

----------


## Soegianto

> Masih lanjut ya ?


Selesai om

----------


## Jul2

> Sk 25 bid oleh jul2 7.5 jt



Thanks om Soegi. Sdh saya transfer untuk Sk9 & Sk25.

----------


## mario

om soegi saya sudah transfer untuk sk18

----------


## hero

Pak Soegi, ikan sk 13 sebenarnya siapa pemenangnya....? Ikannya sdh di kolam saya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

siap siapppp

----------


## Mevius

> siap siapppp


Apa aja yang di siap kan Om Donny? Selain serokan dan bak ukur?  :Gossip:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Apa aja yang di siap kan Om Donny? Selain serokan dan bak ukur?


Siapkan mental terutama om... hahahhaa

----------


## mario

> Siapkan mental terutama om... hahahhaa


Ngintip dong om dony, buat persiapan mental hehehe

----------


## Mevius

SK1 60Cm

Photo





Video

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dq...pbT0wxLm9KR2qR

----------


## hero

Waahhh.....tiada lawannya nih ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Waahhh.....tiada lawannya nih ?


20 maret om... tenang aj

----------


## hero

> 20 maret om... tenang aj


Pada ngeri liat punya nya om Mevius....

----------


## mario

> 20 maret om... tenang aj


Bukan nya 15 maret om donny ?

----------


## Mevius

> 20 maret om... tenang aj


Pendekar muncul nya selalu terakhir.  :Hail:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Bukan nya 15 maret om donny ?


8. PENJURIAN
· Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 20 Maret 2018 - 23.59 Waktu Forum Koi’s atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat 2 minggu setelahnya.
· JURI: Koji Tamaura

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SK 20 - 54 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## mario

SK 30 - 57 cm






https://youtu.be/xfwdGOn8-RY

----------


## mario

https://youtu.be/xfwdGOn8-RY

----------


## mario



----------


## mario

Sorry ada kesalahan ketik, bukan SK 30...Tapi yang benar SK 18 - 57 cm  :Frusty:  :Pray2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> SK 30 - 57 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/xfwdGOn8-RY


Om mario.. ini mantep bangettt

----------


## mario

> Om mario.. ini mantep bangettt


Makasih suhu....saya banyak belajar dari postingan om donny di kois...hehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Makasih suhu....saya banyak belajar dari postingan om donny di kois...hehehehe


Om Mario the rising starrr

----------


## LDJ

hayo2 segera update sebelum tgl 20 Maret. ikan akan dijuri langsung oleh Koji Tamaura

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om jimmy 007

54 cm

----------


## Soegianto

Buat para peserta diminta segera untuk mengirimkan photo dan divideo untuk penjurian paling lambat akhir bulan maret 18 
Terimakasih

----------


## LDJ

terlampir hasil final penjurian KC Sanke Tamaura & Shiro Omosako. Selamat buat para pemenangg!!



pemenang silakan menghubungi Feikoi untuk menerima hadiah KC ini. thank you all participant

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jadi pemenangnya siapa aja nih ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Jadi pemenangnya siapa aja nih ?


Saya bantu jawab ya om

kalau menurut Rekapan diatas

SK 18 - Mario
SK  20 - Dony Lesmana
SK 1 - Mevius

Gitu om... SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## mario

> Saya bantu jawab ya om
> 
> kalau menurut Rekapan diatas
> 
> SK 18 - Mario
> SK  20 - Dony Lesmana
> SK 1 - Mevius
> 
> Gitu om... SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTT


Alhamdulillah...yeay  :Whoo: ....thanks ya om donny udah di bantu rekap  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om dony, selamat ya. juara lagi.






> Saya bantu jawab ya om
> 
> kalau menurut Rekapan diatas
> 
> SK 18 - Mario
> SK  20 - Dony Lesmana
> SK 1 - Mevius
> 
> Gitu om... SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## Mevius

Wah hebat Om Donny juara lagi.  :Peace:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Alhamdulillah...yeay ....thanks ya om donny udah di bantu rekap


Selamat Om Mario , the Rising Star KC... mantapppppppp ommm




> Om dony, selamat ya. juara lagi.


makasih kokoooooooo




> Wah hebat Om Donny juara lagi.


Om Mevius juga Juara... Congrats ommm

----------


## LDJ

congrats om Mario & om Mevius, hebat euy

----------


## Mevius

Terima Kasih Om Leo

----------


## mario

> congrats om Mario & om Mevius, hebat euy


sama-sama om leo

----------

